# difference between cups-filters and foomatic-filters



## tuxador (Jun 15, 2020)

Hi! i am trying to make a *kyocera FS 1050* printer work with cups, one solution should be to create a filter via the foomatic-filter package.
I noticed that the later conflicts with the already installed cups-filter.
My question is how could i use foomatic-filter and why does it confict with cups-filter? thank you


----------



## shepper (Jun 15, 2020)

They provide some of the same utilities, ie foomatic-rip.  I believe that foomatic-filter targets the base LPR spooler while cups-filters is for cups.

Your printer is PostScript capable so basic printing can be done without filtering.

https://openprinting.org/printer/Kyocera/Kyocera-FS-1050


----------



## tuxador (Jun 15, 2020)

That's good news !  i'll try this tomorrow and hopefully give a positive feed back.


----------

